# cai [căi] de atac



## Lily65

I am translating some instructions for a tender. In the contents they talk about "cai de atac". It cannot be "horse attack", of course. I think it is something like "strategy". Could you please help me?


----------



## Trisia

Hello,

It would help immensely if you gave us the complete sentence (and even the one preceding it, if this one is too short. We're allowed to quote up to four sentences).

My first guess is frankly that this is missing the diacritics and it should be "căi de atac", (cai - horses, căi = "ways") and it is indeed about strategy.

But then again, not knowing the sentence, it might as well be a chess reference or something else.


----------



## Lily65

Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately it is only an item of the "Contents" section.


----------



## Trisia

Yeah, but you see the main reason I was asking for context was that it would help us determine whether it could have been a typo, or they didn't use diacritics at all (or if it's all in CAPS then that would help clear things, too). Plus, if it's in the Contents section, unless you don't have access to the whole file, it probably acts as a title to some chapter and is repeated there, in context (a lot of stuff that we can't possibly know unless you tell us).

In any case, it's probably safe to go with "ways". But please next time try to give us a little more.


----------



## Lily65

As for diacritics, it's my problem (I don't have the suitable letters). It is written as you did. Anyway, being just a list of titles, do you think I can use "Strategy" and cut it out? It is vague and gives the idea...


----------



## farscape

It depends. Let say you have a legal document that you want to dispute or contest in a court of law. In Romanian we say *a ataca î**n justiţie*, which directly translated means _to attack in justice/law_. 

In this context, *căi de atac* means ways to dispute or contest a legal document, or ways/possibilities to raise claims against a legal document or decision.


Note: if you use the "Go Advanced" option when replying you'll have all the diacritics to point at and click on.

Best,


----------



## Lily65

So, I can use "recourse" or "appeal".
Thank you both... Better late than never


----------



## farscape

Recourse and appeal don't sound like an attack or a challenge (which is most likely the meaning here), rather like a defensive manoeuvre.

Later,


----------

